# Fishing With Joe Bucher



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Did anyone see yesterday's show? The last few minute's show he's usually muskie fishing. He caught a mid 30" (what makes this size go nuts) jump about 3' in the air and about 15' towards the boat! Very cool jump, I have tivo, so I still framed it, many twists and headshakes.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

That was a pretty cool segment. He always has a decent show. I like the ones where his dog gets involved.


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

When and what channel is that on?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

B.A.Muskie said:


> When and what channel is that on?


It's on Saturday mornings at 9:00 AM SportsTimeOhio Ch.637(DirecTv).


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

It is also on fox sports net same time


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

My bad! 637 is Fox Sports Net.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I like that show and "The Next Bite" as well.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I try to always watch him too. After he got that jumping fish to the boat it seemed like it took forever for him to release it. But the more I thought about it I realized that he is just real calm and does things in a step-by-step efficient manner. I tend to be pretty excited when I catch a musky, maybe when I've caught a bunch more I'll be calm too.

Steve, What's "The Next Bite"?

Brian


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Seen the Bucher show. He almost had that fish in the boat with him.



http://www.thenextbite.com/site/article.cfm?owner=69AB4DC0-C70F-9271-FD07C9BCC0BD7047


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Blue That looks like it would be a good show. I can't get it unless I upgrade to digital service - might have to do that.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Triton --- With an air time of 
Tues. - 1:00 PM ET (12:00 PM CT)
Fri. - 5:00 AM ET (4:00 AM CT)
Fri. - 8:30 AM ET (7:30 AM CT)

I will have to set up the VHS recorder to see this show. I&#8217;ll be at work.

Now if, and mind you this is a big if. I can figure out how to set the VHS recorder up and tape this show. You are welcome to the tape. It would be my pleasure to send it your way when I am done with it.
Got to tell you though, when it comes to setting up a VCR to do any thing. I don&#8217;t have much luck.  So no promises on this. But hey, I&#8217;ll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Kevin, it's a really good show where they target "Fish with Teeth". lol Muskie, Pike, and Walleye. I just looked to see when it aired and the one I have saved is from a Tuesday at 1300 hrs on the Versus channel. I don't think Versus is on the digital tier but not sure. It's position 66 here. I have Kent Time Warner. I highly recommend getting the DVR for $5 more per month. You can EASILY (Blue Pike lol) set it to record entire series. Any channel or just one, all showings or first run only, extend recording time for sporting events, etc. Another cool thing is that while watching TV, live or anything not just recorded shows, you can pause it, go backward to see it again if you missed something, and then catch up during the commercials.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey, MadMac. Thanks for the advice about the Time Warner DVR.

I'll give them a call. Didn't know about the DVR thing.

Ya know, I better get over to their web site and see what else I'm missing out on. Thanks Man


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the offer of the tape BluePike but I'm going to upgrade my cable to the next tier so I can get the Versus channel. I already have a DVR and will be able to record it every time.
I have Wadsworth Community Cable and it's pretty cheap now. Won't be much more for the upgrade, will still be much less than TimeWarner.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I have Dish Network and just upgraded the sports package so I can get the Musky Hunter TV show and it is great as well. Lots of Information and the whole 1/2 hour is dedicated to Muskie fishing not just 1 segment!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm really glad you guys brought this up. I just found out that I can get about 30 more channels (for about 100 total channels) including Versus,ESPNU, 3 Fox Sports channels, etc. plus about 30 music channels for $6/month more.
I should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have Direct TV or Dish Network you can get about 30 Fox Sports Channels that will give you all kinds of shows that are not shown locally. John Gillespie, Musky Hunter, The Next Bite, Keys Outdoors, Simply Fishing and alot of other good fishing shows. And just in case none of you have seen this check this out.
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=8907011895104614769


----------

